# revolving payments



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2007)

How many of you use a payroll department or billing company to do all of your billing?
If you use them what is the most frustrated thing about them that you just cannot stand?
What is the best part of having them?

How many use some type of computer program for billing and stuff for the school and which program is the best out there?


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 26, 2007)

We did use a billing company but dropped them about 2 years ago.

The biggest problem was late payments. If a student paid late, teh school didn't see that money until the next month.  Now, we collect the payments, which is a littlr bit of work, but we keep 100% of it and if you are a day alte, I still have my money for this month.

We use some software but it's not great.  "Studio MA Manager" it is called.  It is good enough, not very buggy at all, but it's not very flexible so we find ourselves "tricking" the software to do what we want.  

Also the data is all sotred in a MS Access database, so I was able to attach to it from software that I wrote myself and so we have written extra reports and other features not included in the base program.

I had an idea to build a web-based system for dojo management but I'm reconsidering the idea now, there are some string competitors out there with big headstarts... and I've got too many irons in the fire already honestly.  If you've got multiple shcools and some money check out dojolink.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2007)

I have never used a billing source to collect payments.  maybe if I had I would have more students stay ( who wants to pay for anythig your not useing )


----------

